# KEH vs. B&H



## Vautrin

Hi,

So I see a camera on KEH for 1/2 the price of B&H

Camera on KEH is bargaingrade

Camera on B&H is excellent.

What am I getting / sacrificing?

If bargain grade means getting a scratched up lens, it's not worth it, but a couple dings in the camera would be alright so long as no effect to image quality...

Just looking to hear about others experiences...

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## AtlPikMan

Dan, I purchased several items from KEH. I can tell you that they are very conservative when rating there gear. Bgn usually means exterior signs of wear. I have purchased Bgn grade from them (300mm f4) and it works flawlessly. It does show signs of use. Sorry if that doesnt help. You will just have to decide if paying full price for the better conditioned one is better for you.

How they define Bgn
BGN                                                                        "Bargain" 70-79% of original condition. Shows more than average wear. May have dents, dings and/or brassing and finish loss. Glass may have marks and/or blemishes that should not affect picture quality*.


----------



## usayit

KEH also takes returns pretty readily...


----------



## compur

The KEH guys are very friendly and fare people with good equipment.  They
especially inspect lenses carefully before buying (I know this from personal
experience) and they don't pass off scratched-up lenses or knowingly sell 
equipment with functional problems.  They also accept returns.


----------



## Mike_E

Ditto.


----------



## kundalini

Although I've never purchased from them, apparently they are the Chryslar of the Big Three.

I wouldn't have any worries about them.

Another outfit that I have used is *Photo4less.com*.  They're worth a look.  I've bought my D700 and a couple of lenses from them.


----------



## Vautrin

Thanks everyone


----------



## henryp

Vautrin said:


> Hi,
> So I see a camera on KEH for 1/2 the price of B&H
> Camera on KEH is bargaingrade
> Camera on B&H is excellent.
> What am I getting / sacrificing?



KEH has a great reputation. Their site says,_ "'Bargain' 70-79% of original condition. Shows more than average wear. May have dents, dings and/or brassing and finish loss. Glass may have marks and/or blemishes that should not affect picture quality*.
** Glass Disclaimer *- Occasionally, lenses, even brand new, will have a slight amount of dust visible within the lens elements. This is a result of the manufacturing process and will not affect image quality or resolution. As a result, some used lenses may exhibit the same consistencies._

I don't think an item that's excellent in one store can be compared apples-to-apples with one that's bargain grade at another. YMMV.


----------



## dcmoody23

If they handle returns well, why don't you buy from KEH, & then return it if it isn't up to your standards..  And buy from B&H


----------



## Vautrin

dcmoody23 said:


> If they handle returns well, why don't you buy from KEH, & then return it if it isn't up to your standards..  And buy from B&H



Yeah I think I'm going to go with KEH.  I just want to get a 'blad for fun so if it's got some scratches or dents I don't really care...  I just want to try taking some nice medium format picturess....  And I wanted to see if I would get a lot for the extra money...


----------



## Vautrin

Ok so here's a question....should I just buy a complete kit with the 80 lens for the hasselblad, or should I try assembling my own w/ viewfinder / lens / etc


----------



## Sjixxxy

Vautrin said:


> Ok so here's a question....should I just buy a complete kit with the 80 lens for the hasselblad, or should I try assembling my own w/ viewfinder / lens / etc




I say aim for a kit kit that has what you want. Last time I tried to assemble bit by bit, the body went out of stock. I ended up receiving a package full of parts that I couldn't use. Never received notification before it shipped as the confirmation e-mail stated.


----------



## bhop

I've bought a few items from KEH (cameras and lenses) and have been more than satisfied with all of them.  I got some used stuff from B&H and was more than satisfied too.. I don't think you can go wrong with either honestly..


----------



## molested_cow

I found out about KEH after I got my camera and regretted it. Even though I got a good deal on ebay, I wasn't sure if the camera was in good condition, so I ended up sending it to KEH to have them overhaul it. In the end, I spent a lot more and I would have if I just got one from KEH.

The service is excellent. I lived in Atlanta at that time so I just dropped the camera off in person. They have a team of staff to make sure that all equipment performs to factory spec. I will not think twice about going to them for service or to shop for items.

I did buy a camera user manual and a neck strap from them. No complain.


----------



## FullCircle

B&H is a marvelous store. I guarantee if you ever had the chance to actually go there you would think its the most amazing place ever.  I've been going there since I was a kid when my pop would bring me.  The overhead pulleys and roller systems are still there today. It's a well oiled machine. Great used stuff and everyone almost everyone that works there knows what they're talking about.


----------



## henryp

FullCircle said:


> B&H is a marvelous store. I guarantee if you ever had the chance to actually go there you would think its the most amazing place ever.  I've been going there since I was a kid when my pop would bring me.  The overhead pulleys and roller systems are still there today. It's a well oiled machine. Great used stuff and everyone almost everyone that works there knows what they're talking about.


Thank you. Very kind. We've been in our current location for 10 years now, although the space has changed somewhat since we originally moved here.


----------



## SoonerBJJ

I have been extremely pleased with both and think you can't go wrong.

I recently bought a RB67 Pro SD kit in "excellent+" condition from KEH and think they called it on the conservative side.  It was my first purchase from KEH.  I looked at B&H first but they didn't have what I wanted at the time, so I went with KEH.  I shopped around Ebay but ultimately went with the big guys because I didn't want to take any chances.  That is coming from someone who has had generally very good luck with Ebay.

I have placed numerous new merchandise orders (some quite substantial) with B&H and have been impressed with the service each time.


----------



## usayit

henryp said:


> FullCircle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've been in our current location for 10 years now, although the space has changed somewhat since we originally moved here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW... love the new additional space on the 2nd floor :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Jay Drew

I've always had a good experience w/ KEH. No complaints whatsoever once I located the item I wanted to buy.
But they drive me nuts w/ their search system. Many times I've been told 'no hits' or whatever means that they don't have the item, only to find it a different way, sometimes by accident. 
I've actually given up trying to find an item on line & found it elsewhere or phoned them if it was before 2PM Pacific time. 
I wonder if KEH doesn't have so much business that they want to discourage customers. If they don't want to discourage customers, then they really need to totally rebuild their web site.
I suggest they do it so that one can just type in the name of the item they are looking for w/o having to select the correct options on the 3 or so drop down menus. If they want to keep the drop down menus, fine, but allow the search window to work independently of the menus.
My rant for the day, JD


----------



## cooltouch

I've bought from both KEH and B&H and I consider both to be two of the most forthright businesses in the camera business.  I don't hesitate recommending either one.

Like others, I find KEH's BGN prices very attractive, and I've seen photos of their BGN items that looked amazingly clean to me.  Haven't bought a BGN item yet -- but it's just a matter of time before I do.


----------



## Vautrin

I'd agree with the comments on their website but given the prices on the BGN stuff I never complain =)


----------



## kimsmarkin

KEH has a Nikon F5 in excellent condition $ 616. B & H as F5, estimated at 8 + to $ 999. KEH has always impressed me by its modest ratings. B & H said that its 8 + will moderate wear. For the sake of argument assume these two F5 are in similar conditions, and we all know the two companies have a good reputation. Who's going to buy?
Why does everyone think that B &amp; H has better prices used KEH?.


----------



## Josh66

kimsmarkin said:


> Why does everyone think that B & H has better prices used KEH?.


Depends on what you're shopping for I guess...

Personally, I think KEH is very hard to beat.  For used stuff, that's pretty much the only place I look.

Their used stuff is always cheaper (from what I've seen) than anywhere else, and the condition is always better than advertised.  

(I do spend a lot (too much, lol) at B&H too, just not for used stuff...)


----------



## Vautrin

kimsmarkin said:


> KEH has a Nikon F5 in excellent condition $ 616. B & H as F5, estimated at 8 + to $ 999. KEH has always impressed me by its modest ratings. B & H said that its 8 + will moderate wear. For the sake of argument assume these two F5 are in similar conditions, and we all know the two companies have a good reputation. Who's going to buy?
> Why does everyone think that B &amp; H has better prices used KEH?.



I heard B&H has been trying to get rid of most of their supply of used film cameras....  Maybe that is a factor?


----------



## KooK

I just purchased my first film camera in yeeaarrss from KEH and I'm extremely excited to get it.


----------



## henryp

Vautrin said:


> I heard B&H has been trying to get rid of most of their supply of used film cameras....  Maybe that is a factor?



No more or less than we want to sell any item in our used inventory. Demand remains strong for film cameras and as long as there are any we will continue to support them and their fans (of which I am not the least) to the very best of our abilities.


----------



## ann

no, they are still buying and of course selling that is what they are in business for.


----------



## Ryanjohnlee

I would deffinetly go with keh...for used stuff I have gotten a mamiya 645 a mamiya 7 lens and a rollei 35 all in bargain condition, their bargain is b and h s excellent, from my experience... I once purchased a video camera used from b and h and the serial number was filed off... I brought it back and they exchanged it... But it took a bunch of extra weeks... I didn't think a camera without a serial should have gotten that far into their system ( could be stolen)... For new stuff b and h can't ve beat I'm going there in a few hours for the rare 24 mm rollei uv filter tomorrow!


----------

